# Anyone else in London seeing the day fare prices being same as night



## Rj_85 (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

Anyone else noticing in london how the fare prices are the same during day as they are at night? This doesn't make any sense as a 1 hr trip for 4.5 miles after service fee gives you between £12 where as if you did same trip in evening you would get that for £12 for a trip that takes 15-20min? Uber fare pricing makes no sense these days, how is it viable as a driver to take on a job during prime traffic time for £11-13 for 1 hour traffic ,where as if you did short local jobs such as £4.50- £5 that would take 6-7 min each you could make more than that in that hour which is why they see people struggling to get rides because not many drivers accept that, the minimum charge after their service fee for any trip that takes 50min plus should be £20 as bare minimum. The fare pricing doesn't take into account the time it takes as much as it should. Uber charge way less and in turn affects drivers. Don't know about anyone else but I'm giving it this week to see if anything changes otherwise I'm heading over to Bolt as they seem to charge the right fare prices and less service fee.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Rj_85 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone else noticing in london how the fare prices are the same during day as they are at night? This doesn't make any sense as a 1 hr trip for 4.5 miles after service fee gives you between £12 where as if you did same trip in evening you would get that for £12 for a trip that takes 15-20min? Uber fare pricing makes no sense these days, how is it viable as a driver to take on a job during prime traffic time for £11-13 for 1 hour traffic ,where as if you did short local jobs such as £4.50- £5 that would take 6-7 min each you could make more than that in that hour which is why they see people struggling to get rides because not many drivers accept that, the minimum charge after their service fee for any trip that takes 50min plus should be £20 as bare minimum. The fare pricing doesn't take into account the time it takes as much as it should. Uber charge way less and in turn affects drivers. Don't know about anyone else but I'm giving it this week to see if anything changes otherwise I'm heading over to Bolt as they seem to charge the right fare prices and less service fee.


Uber is an unethical company that arbitrarily sets pricing without any regards for fairness, logic, earning potential for themselves, or rational reason i can comphrehend.

In my market..

A 24 oz bottle of water (709.ish ml bottle, so less than a liter and more than a pint). costs $3.50 USD at Disney world. A min trip to a disney world Hotel can pay less than that.

So in a town where a family will gladly pay out $14 for 4 700 ml bottles of water and they don't think that these customers will pay $20 for a safe ride for 4.


----------

